# [SOLVED] Trouble with my HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4165B



## dayrail (Mar 14, 2009)

Recently my CD/DVD-RW (HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4165B) on my computer is not working. I put a disc in and see that the lights on my CD/DVD-RW come on and that the hard drive light lights up alternating with that of my CD/DVD-RW but when I go to "My Computer" a CD/DVD-RW drive is not listed. I go to my Device Manager and it lists HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4165B as my CD/DVD-ROM drive. I attempt to run Windows Media and Real Player. Each one said I have to have a CD drive in order to play/burn/rip a CD. I've gone to "Add Hardware" out of the Control Panel and select the HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4165B. I get a "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)" message. I installed another CD/DVD-RW last night. It did not work. The same thing happened. Device Manager recognized the CD/DVD-RW but it wasn't listed under "My Computer" and Windows Media or Real Player. I went to another forum and found others having similar problems. I received a link for a driver from Hewlett Packard that was suppose to do the trick, but after I downloaded it, it didn't work. PLEASE HELP!! :4-dontkno Thanks!!!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Trouble with my HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4165B*

D/load attached file and rename to cdback.reg
Righ-click on the file and select merge.

Reboot.

Post back what happens


----------



## dayrail (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Trouble with my HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4165B*

That worked!! Thank you soooo much! Out of curiosity, what happened? Will have to do this every 2-3 years in order for my machine to recognize my CD/DVD-ROM and will I have to do this to any other hardware on my system?

Again, Thank you!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Trouble with my HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4165B*

Basically what it does is to remove the upper/lower filters as instructed here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f14...dvd-drive-or-code-31-or-code-37-a-356019.html

I think it is one of the bugs on the OS.


----------

